# ياريت توضيح



## new_osamah (3 يناير 2010)

سلام لكم 


لماذا قال يسوع وهو على الصليب: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني"


ياريت توضحولي قال كده ازاي و ليه 

تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

ارجع لمزمور 22 و ستفهم اخي الكريم


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

لامام المغنين على ايلة الصبح.مزمور لداود.الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري. 2 الهي في النهار ادعو فلا تستجيب في الليل ادعو فلا هدوء لي. 3 وانت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات اسرائيل 4 عليك اتكل آباؤنا.اتكلوا فنجّيتهم. 5 اليك صرخوا فنجوا.عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا. 6 اما انا فدودة لا انسان.عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب. 7 كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي.يفغرون الشفاه وينغضون الراس قائلين 8 اتكل على الرب فلينجه.لينقذه لانه سرّ به. 9 لانك انت جذبتني من البطن.جعلتني مطمئنا على ثديي امي. 10 عليك ألقيت من الرحم.من بطن امي انت الهي. 11 لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب.لانه لا معين 12 احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة.اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني. 13 فغروا عليّ افواههم كاسد مفترس مزمجر. 14 كالماء انسكبت.انفصلت كل عظامي.صار قلبي كالشمع.قد ذاب في‏ وسط امعائي. 15 يبست مثل شقفة قوتي ولصق لساني بحنكي والى تراب الموت تضعني. 16 لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب.جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني.ثقبوا يديّ ورجليّ. 17 احصي كل عظامي.وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فيّ. 18 يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون 19 اما انت يا رب فلا تبعد.يا قوتي اسرع الى نصرتي. 20 انقذ من السيف نفسي.من يد الكلب وحيدتي. 21 خلصني من فم الاسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي 22 اخبر باسمك اخوتي.في وسط الجماعة اسبحك. 23 يا خائفي الرب سبحوه.مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب.واخشوه يا زرع اسرائيل جميعا. 24 لانه لم يحتقر ولم يرذل مسكنة المسكين ولم يحجب وجهه عنه بل عند صراخه اليه استمع. 25 من قبلك تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة.اوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه 26 يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون.يسبح الرب طالبوه.تحيا قلوبكم الى الابد. 27 تذكر وترجع الى الرب كل اقاصي الارض.وتسجد قدامك كل قبائل الامم. 28 لان للرب الملك وهو المتسلط على الامم. 29 اكل وسجد كل سميني الارض.قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر الى التراب ومن لم يحي نفسه. 30 الذرية تتعبد له.يخبر عن الرب الجيل الآتي. 31 يأتون ويخبرون ببره شعبا سيولد بانه قد فعل


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> سلام لكم
> 
> 
> لماذا قال يسوع وهو على الصليب: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني"
> ...




*طيب ممكن تقرأ المزمور دة وانت هاتعرف لوحدك الإجابة بس اقرأه للنهاية

دة مزمور 21


 1- الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري.
 2- الهي في النهار ادعو فلا تستجيب في الليل ادعو فلا هدو لي.
 3- و انت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات اسرائيل.
 4- عليك اتكل اباؤنا اتكلوا فنجيتهم.
 5- اليك صرخوا فنجوا عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا.
 6- اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب.
7- كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين.
8- اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به.
 9- لانك انت جذبتني من البطن جعلتني مطمئنا على ثديي امي.
 10- عليك القيت من الرحم من بطن امي انت الهي.
 11- لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب لانه لا معين.
 12- احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني.
 13- فغروا علي افواههم كاسد مفترس مزمجر.
 14- كالماء انسكبت انفصلت كل عظامي صار قلبي كالشمع قد ذاب في وسط امعائي.
15- يبست مثل شقفة قوتي و لصق لساني بحنكي و الى تراب الموت تضعني.
 16- لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي.
 17- احصي كل عظامي و هم ينظرون و يتفرسون في.
 18- يقسمون ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي يقترعون.
 19- اما انت يا رب فلا تبعد يا قوتي اسرع الى نصرتي.
 20- انقذ من السيف نفسي من يد الكلب وحيدتي.
 21- خلصني من فم الاسد و من قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي.
 22- اخبر باسمك اخوتي في وسط الجماعة اسبحك.
 23- يا خائفي الرب سبحوه مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب و اخشوه يا زرع اسرائيل جميعا.
 24- لانه لم يحتقر و لم يرذل مسكنة المسكين و لم يحجب وجهه عنه بل عند صراخه اليه استمع.
 25- من قبلك تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة اوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه.
 26- ياكل الودعاء و يشبعون يسبح الرب طالبوه تحيا قلوبكم الى الابد.
 27- تذكر و ترجع الى الرب كل اقاصي الارض و تسجد قدامك كل قبائل الامم.
 28- لان للرب الملك و هو المتسلط على الامم.
 29- اكل و سجد كل سميني الارض قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر الى التراب و من لم يحي نفسه.
 30- الذرية تتعبد له يخبر عن الرب الجيل الاتي.
*​


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

كأننا قلنا نفس الشئ اخويا مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

kiril قال:


> كأننا قلنا نفس الشئ اخويا مولكا




*لأننا قلنا الحقيقة *


----------



## new_osamah (3 يناير 2010)

معلش يا جماعه اعزورني لسه مش فاهم

هل اللي قال كده الناسوت 
وهل الاهوت انفصل عن يسوع في الوقت ده

ياريت تفهموني


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> معلش يا جماعه اعزورني لسه مش فاهم
> 
> هل اللي قال كده الناسوت
> وهل الاهوت انفصل عن يسوع في الوقت ده
> ...


 
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

عندما يقول انا جائع او انا عطشان ، او يموت على الصليب ، فهذا كله يجوز فقط على الناسوت ، ولكن اتحاد اللاهوت معه يجعله يقوم من الاموات من تلقاء ذاته ويجري المعجزات ( بالطبع معجزات الرب لم تكن لاشباع نفسه من الجوع او تخفيف الالم ) 

هل هذا الرد واضح ؟؟


----------



## new_osamah (3 يناير 2010)

طب ليه قالي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> طب ليه قالي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني


 
هناك عدة تفسيرات ، انا اميل الى واحد منهم وهو كالآتي .

اليهود لم يكن لديهم الكتاب المقدس مقسما الى اصحاحات واعداد للايات كما في ايامنا .

وكانت تسمية السفر او الاصحاح تبدأ باول كلمة فيه او اول جملة فيه .

فالسيد المسيح اراد ان يقول لم ان يقرأوا المزمور الذي مطلعه ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) والذي نعرف الان بعد تقسيم الاصحاحات والاعداد انه المزمور رقم 22 ( عند اليهود قد يكون رقمه مختلفا ) ولهذا فاحسن شيء هو الاشارة الى مطلعه ،وقتها لن يكون هناك اي مجال للخطأ في الاشارة الى المزمور بحسب اي تقسيم او ترقيم ، مع العلم ان السيد المسيح المصلوب كان يلتقط الانفاس بصعوبة ، وهو معلق ومتعب وجائع وعطشان ، فكل كلمة يقولها محسوبة على انفاسه ، ولذلك فاكتفي بذكر المطلع الاول للمزمور .

اذا قرأت المزمور رقم 22 ستجد انه نبؤة عن الصلب بصورة لا يمكن ان ينكرها يهودي ، وساعتها سيعرف الجميع ان صلب المسيح تم بناء على نبؤات قالها داود النبي ، وليس لتنفيذ عقوبة الموت لخاطيء على الصليب .

المزمور بدايته ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) والمسيح لم يصل الى الله ابدا مخاطبا اياه ( الهي ) بل دائما ما يخاطبه ( ابي ) ، ولهذا فالمسيح لا يقول ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) ولكنه يشير لليهود لقراءة هذا المزمور بهذ المطلع .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## new_osamah (3 يناير 2010)

هل الناسوت قد انفصل عن اللاهوت في تلك اللحظة ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> هل الناسوت قد انفصل عن اللاهوت في تلك اللحظة ؟


 
من اين فهمت من كلامي ان اللاهوت انفصل عن الناسوت .

قلنا ان هذا الاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، لم يلغ اي صفة من صفات احدهم ، فهذا الاتحاد بدون اختلاط ولا تغيير ولا تمييز ولا انفصال .

ولهذا عندما اجتاز المسيح الموت فانه اجتازه ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) الناسوت الميت كان متحدا باللاهوت الحي ، ولهذا لم يستطع الموت ان يمسك به ، فقام من تلقاء ذاته .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

هوا يمكن قصده فراق الروح عن الجسد


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> هوا يمكن قصده فراق الروح عن الجسد


 
هل هذا ما يقصده ، ام هذا سؤالك انت ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

الاتنين بجد

حسيت انه قصده كدا فعلا دا غير انه سؤالي برضه فعلا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

كل انسان هو روح ونفس وجسد (1 تسالونيكي 5: 23) ، والمسيح ليكون انسانا كاملا ،جاء اللاهوت في احشاء مريم و اتخذ نفس صورة الناس ( روح ونفس وجسد ) انسانية .

المسيح على الصليب ( اسلم الروح )(لوقا 23: 46) الروح الانسانية ، هذا هو اجتياز بوابة الموت ، اما اللاهوت فلم يفارق الناسوت ، واجتاز بوابة الموت ، الناسوت الميت متحدا باللاهوت الحي، الذي لم يقدر الموت على ان يمسكه ، فخرج من القبر من بين الاموات حيا بقدرته الذاتيه ( اللاهوتية ) . 

هل الرد واضح ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

اى ان بموت المسيح .. انفصل الجسد الانسانى عن الروح.. ولكن كلاهما مازالوا داخل دائرة اللاهوت 
وهذا ما نعنيه بعدم انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت فى اى لحظة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

اااااااااااااااااه يعني الي انفصل هوا الروح الانسانيه المتحده بالاهوت عن جسم يسوع

تمام كدا

هيا علي فكره صعبه شويه لاحظوا ان غير المسيحي بيواجه صعوبه في الاول انه يفهم علي فكره مهما قري و فهم ههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اااااااااااااااااه يعني الي انفصل هوا الروح الانسانيه المتحده بالاهوت عن جسم يسوع
> 
> تمام كدا
> 
> ...


 
اللاهوت لازال متحدا مع الجسد والروح المنفصلة عن الجسد (في آن ).

هذا صعب على الانسان ولكنه لا يستحيل على اللاهوت !!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

يا الهييييييييييييييي


----------



## new_osamah (4 يناير 2010)

انا فهمت بعد طرحseeekertruth سؤلها

شكرا جزيلا ليكم


----------



## new_osamah (4 يناير 2010)

*الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس المولود في العظمة الالهية ، *
*هذا الاله الواحد الساكن العظمة الالهية لم يستطع أن ينظر الى يسوع المسيح *
*وهو يحمل خطايا البشرية فأدار ظهره الى يسوع *
*لذا صرخ يسوع الهي الهي لماذا تركتني*

كده صح ولا ايه ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> *الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس المولود في العظمة الالهية ،
> هذا الاله الواحد الساكن العظمة الالهية لم يستطع أن ينظر الى يسوع المسيح *
> *وهو يحمل خطايا البشرية فأدار ظهره الى يسوع *
> *لذا صرخ يسوع الهي الهي لماذا تركتني*
> ...


 

اقرأ معي احد التفسيرات هنا ، والتي علقت انت عليها بنفسك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84158

وانا اميل الى التفسير الآخر ، ان المسيح كان يطلب من اليهود ان يقرأوا المزمور الذي مطلعه ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) لان المسيح لم يخاطب الله الاب الا ( بابي ) ولم يخاطبه مطلقا (الهي ) .
ارجع الى مداخلاتي السابقة .

وفي انتظار ردك ايضا بعد قراءة كلا التفسيرين .


----------



## new_osamah (4 يناير 2010)

لكن أين هو الموت الروحي؟
إنه يظهر تماماً في هذه العبارة: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني"

لقد ذاق يسوع مرارة *وقسوة عقوبة الخطية التي تسبب إنفصال الانسان* عن الله، 

ياريت تفهمني اكتر الحته دي

يسوع بعد عن الله ازاي يالظبط

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> لكن أين هو الموت الروحي؟
> إنه يظهر تماماً في هذه العبارة: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني"
> 
> لقد ذاق يسوع مرارة *وقسوة عقوبة الخطية التي تسبب إنفصال الانسان* عن الله،
> ...


 
هل سؤالك للتفسير الذي وضعته انا ام للتفسير الآخر الذي قرأته ؟؟


----------



## kemonet91 (4 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> سلام لكم
> 
> 
> لماذا قال يسوع وهو على الصليب: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني"
> ...


 
*.................*

نعرف ان اجرة الخطية هى موت وانفصال عن الله الذى هو مصدر الحياة....تمام​ 
قال يسوع ذلك "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني" لانه فى هذه اللحظة وهو يموت على الصليب كان قد حمل الخطية عن العالم 

*.................*​ 
*حرر بواسطة المشرف *​


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2010)

*الأخ / kemonet91*

*رجاء تدعيم مشاركاتك بآيات كتابية*

*فالإجابات ليست آراء شخصية ولا رأي الناس *


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

kemonet91 قال:


> قال يسوع ذلك "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني" لانه فى هذه اللحظة وهو يموت على الصليب كان قد حمل الخطية عن العالم ​


 
كان دائما وابدا السيد يسوع المسيح يخاطب (الله الاب ) بلقبه المحبب اليه ( ابي ) فالمسيح هو ابن الله ، ولم يخاطبه مطلقا ( الهي ) ولا مرة واحدة ، فاذا كان هناك مزمور ، مطلعه ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) ، ومن البديهي ان اليهود يسمون المزمور بمطلعه ، فمن الواضج الجلي لاي انسان ، ان هذه ليست مقولة السيد المسيح ، بل هي اشارة الى اليهود الملتفين حول الصليب لاعادة قراءة المزمور بهذا المطلع ، في ضوء ما يرونه امامهم ( الذي عرفنا ان رقمه 22 بعد ترقيم المزامير في عهد متأخر ) ، في اشارة واضحة الى تحقيق كل النبؤات في المزمور .


----------



## new_osamah (4 يناير 2010)

اخي نيو مان 
*سؤالي للتفسير الاخر 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

> إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني


 
دي قالها في مزمور 22 عشان مليان نبؤات فبيفكرهم بيه انه عنه

استني هحطه و اتقل خط النبؤات

1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى [أَيِّلَةِ الصُّبْحِ]. *مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟* 
2 إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي. 
3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 
5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجُوا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزُوا. 
6 أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. 
7 كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 
8 [اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ]. 
9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنّاً عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي. 
10 عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلَهِي. 
11 لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 
12 أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. 
13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. 
*14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 
15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.* 
*16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 
17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 
18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ*. 
19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 
20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 
21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي. 
22 أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ. 
23 يَا خَائِفِي الرَّبِّ سَبِّحُوهُ. مَجِّدُوهُ يَا مَعْشَرَ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ. وَاخْشُوهُ يَا زَرْعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعاً. 
24 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يَرْذُلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمَِسْكِينِ وَلَمْ يَحْجِبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ اسْتَمَعَ. 
25 مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَسْبِيحِي فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ. أُوفِي بِنُذُورِي قُدَّامَ خَائِفِيهِ. 
26 يَأْكُلُ الْوُدَعَاءُ وَيَشْبَعُونَ. يُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ طَالِبُوهُ. تَحْيَا قُلُوبُكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
27 تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجِعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ. 
28 لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ وَهُوَ الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ. 
29 أَكَلَ وَسَجَدَ كُلُّ سَمِينِي الأَرْضِ. قُدَّامَهُ يَجْثُو كُلُّ مَنْ يَنْحَدِرُ إِلَى التُّرَابِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْيِ نَفْسَهُ. 
30 الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي. 
31 يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرِّهِ شَعْباً سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ

انت ملاحظ انه في انجيل متي بالذات عمال يقول لكي يتم المزمور الفلاني لكي يتم ما قيل

دي نبؤات قالها داوود عن لسان المسيح و قالها المسيح عالصليب عن لسان داوود

افتكر كدا واضحه

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

بس برضه احب اعرف التفسير الاخر بالظبط و لو انه مش مقنع بس ارجو شرحه

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> اخي نيو مان
> *سؤالي للتفسير الاخر *


 
التفسير الآخر مستقل بذاته ، اقرأه وناقشه هناك .


----------



## new_osamah (5 يناير 2010)

lol

تصدق كنت عارف انك هتقولي كده

بس انا برده احب اعرف راي حضرتك ايه


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> lol
> 
> تصدق كنت عارف انك هتقولي كده
> 
> بس انا برده احب اعرف راي حضرتك ايه


 
عزيزتي ، ليس من عادتي ان اشرح وابرر تفسير انا ليست مقتنعا به .
انا دائما اقرأ كل التفاسير واقرأ الكتاب نفسه واصلي الى الله ان يرشدني ، ثم اجدني مرتاح لتفسير دون آخر .


انا مقتنع ان المسيح كان ينادي ( الآب السماوي ) دائما في صلاته ( ابي ) ولم يكلمه ولا مرة واحدة في صلاته ( الهي ) ، ولذلك فالتفسير المنطقي هو ان المسيح كان يدعو اليهود لقراءة المزمور الذي مطلعه ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) .

التفسير الآخر لم يغفل هذه الفرضية .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## new_osamah (5 يناير 2010)

يعني يا اخي انت غير مقتنع باي تفسير اخر 

او ان يسوع قال هذا ليس كابن الله بل كانسان ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> يعني يا اخي انت غير مقتنع باي تفسير اخر
> 
> او ان يسوع قال هذا ليس كابن الله بل كانسان ؟


 
اخي الحبيب ، اعتقد ان كلامي واضح ولا داعي لتكراره


----------



## new_osamah (5 يناير 2010)

اوك 

اصل انت كده لخبتطني 

انا كنت مقتنع بتفسير اخر وانت دلوقتي بتقولي مفيش غير ده 

طب انا هسال سؤال تاني 

هل لما اتصلب يسوع وكان بيتالم هل كان بيتالم كانسان او كابن الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> طب انا هسال سؤال تاني
> 
> هل لما اتصلب يسوع وكان بيتالم هل كان بيتالم كانسان او كابن الله


 
كان يتألم ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته ، ولكن كلا منهما له صفاته التي لم يفقدها ولم تؤثر واحدة في الاخرى، او تلغي واحدة الاخرى .
(غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله )


----------



## new_osamah (5 يناير 2010)

لكن هل معني هذا ان الله تالم اي ان الاهوت في جسد يسوع تالم ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> لكن هل معني هذا ان الله تالم اي ان الاهوت في جسد يسوع تالم ؟


 
لا طبعا ، اللاهوت لم يتألم ، ولكن في المقابل اللاهوت لم يخفف الالم الواقع على الجسد 
ولهذا مات الناسوت ، ولازال اللاهوت متحدا به ، ولهذا الموت لم يستطع ان يمسك به فقام من تلقاء ذاته .


----------



## new_osamah (5 يناير 2010)

كده يبقي التفاسير التانيه ملهاش قيكه ولا ايه ؟

لان انا كنت فاكر انه ممكن  يقول كده كانسان بس

طب انا قريت المزمور هتقولي هو بيقول المزمور عشان يعرف اليهود 

طب ليه اصلا في المزمور مكتوب الهي الهي ليه متقلش في المزمور  ابي بدل الهي


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> طب انا قريت المزمور هتقولي هو بيقول المزمور عشان يعرف اليهود
> 
> طب ليه اصلا في المزمور مكتوب الهي الهي ليه متقلش في المزمور ابي بدل الهي


 
سؤال جميل ...

داود يتكلم بروح النبؤة عن المسيح ( الله الظاهر في الجسد على الصليب)!!
المسيح اله كامل وانسان كامل ، فالله ابوه والهه 
كما كان يقول لمريم المجدلية : (ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ) 
ولكن الله ابوه بطريقة تختلف عن ابوة الله لنا ( فهو ابن الله الوحيد ) 
والله ايضا الهه بطريقة تختلف عن الهويته لنا (فهو الانسان الذي تجسد به الله ) 

مش عارف اذا كنت شرحتها لك كده والا ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## new_osamah (5 يناير 2010)

انت شرحتها 

طب مش المفروض ان داود يكتب ابي بدل الهي بما ان يسوع بينادي ربنا ابي علي طول ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> انت شرحتها
> 
> طب مش المفروض ان داود يكتب ابي بدل الهي بما ان يسوع بينادي ربنا ابي علي طول ؟


 
داود لم يكتب نبؤة واحدة ، او مزمورا واحدا ـ بل كتب مزامير و نبؤات كثيرة تشير الى لاهوت وناسوت المسيح .
هذه واحدة تثبت الناسوت ، هناك نبؤات اخرى تثبت اللاهوت .

ليس لنا ان نحاسب الله لماذا يقول ، ولكننا نطلب الفهم عن ماقاله .

سلام المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> انت شرحتها
> 
> طب مش المفروض ان داود يكتب ابي بدل الهي بما ان يسوع بينادي ربنا ابي علي طول ؟


*

لا حبيبى 
ركز معايا 
هى نبوة
يعنى لازم يشترك فيها الكاتب الأول ( داؤد ) والمنفذ الفعلى ( المسيح ( الذى تحققت فيه 
وإلا ماتبقاش نبوه !

فهمتنى كدة ولا لسة ؟*


----------



## new_osamah (5 يناير 2010)

اوكي يا جماعه فهمت 

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

انا قولت ان المزمور دا قاله داوود علي لسان ناسوت المسيح و المثل جمله احصوا عظامي او ثقبوا ايدي و رجلي

و قاله المسيح علي الصليب بلسان داوود المنتظر للخلاص

و لن ازيد عن شرح اخوتي الرائع

و شكرا 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> اوكي يا جماعه *فهمت*
> 
> سلام المسيح


 

*شكرًا أسامة على فهمك *

*يُغلق لعدم التشتيت *


----------

